# The Royal Wedding



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm not, I don't really care for it. But there was a news clip about the horses used in it the other day, and my eyes were glued to the tv then


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm exciting and will be dvr'ing it...unfortunately I have to work so can't get up early


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha I have to work as well, but am looking forwards to watching the wedding live on TV.


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Personally, I can't wait until everyone just stops talking about it. *sigh*


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Lol katesrider I did the same thing!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

But yeah I find it hilarious that so many people over here care so much...i guess it's because it's like a fairytale wedding. Man talk about living up to some high standards! I was nervous enough at my own wedding...can't imagine how kate is feeling this evening!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

If I cared any less, I'd turn into a zombie.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Lol!!!!! Braaaaainssss
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm surprised at the lack of interest to be honest! 
Who else gets to spend $14 million on a wedding? Who else gets to wear a $1.5 million dollar ring? Who else gets to ride in a carriage through London with hundreds of thousands lining the streets? 
I'm sure it's most girls' fantasy at some point or another - it was mine! I'm all googly-eyed over the whole thing. Kate gets to live the fantasy that a lot of girls dream of. I mean... meeting a Prince at University and falling madly in love.... having a Prince carry around the ring for 3 weeks, waiting for the right moment to propose? Wow.
I mean, I love my man dearly, but the whole idea is just something so grand. 
<- is starry-eyed.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

JustDressageIt said:


> I'm surprised at the lack of interest to be honest!
> Who else gets to spend $14 million on a wedding? Who else gets to wear a $1.5 million dollar ring? Who else gets to ride in a carriage through London with hundreds of thousands lining the streets?
> I'm sure it's most girls' fantasy at some point or another - it was mine! I'm all googly-eyed over the whole thing. Kate gets to live the fantasy that a lot of girls dream of. I mean... meeting a Prince at University and falling madly in love.... having a Prince carry around the ring for 3 weeks, waiting for the right moment to propose? Wow.
> I mean, I love my man dearly, but the whole idea is just something so grand.
> <- is starry-eyed.


And I imagine that's why a lot of people don't care for it. Because a wedding like that won't happen to the normal person. 

I don't make a big deal of weddings. A wedding is a wedding no matter what and you should be proud to just get the chance to marry someone you love.  

I'm not interested simply because I'm just not interested


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Magaidh said:


> Personally, I can't wait until everyone just stops talking about it. *sigh*


I concur.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*slinks away to continue watching her TLC countdown*

Guess I'm one of few!


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

JustDressageIt - your not alone !! , we are ready to sit and watch it here - complete with our toad in the hole (suitable British wedding food we thought haha) scones with jam and cream and English breakfast tea (the most english-y things we could think of at the supermarket ) and a 6 pack of pedigree 

were prepared for a good evening  , have some friends coming over to make a night of it haha.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I too, really don't give a hoot either.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm going to be watching it! So is my mom, grandma and aunt. I think it will be really neat to see! I'm here in Alberta too. So the actual wedding is happening at 3 am or is the preliminaries starting then? I heard something about 2 am.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am English, was born there, lived there for 25 years, been in the US for 10 yrs. 

I am getting up at 5am, this is distressing to me, I don't do mornings, so I will miss alot of the goings on - but I can deal with that. Kate comes in at close to 6, I believe. 

Brad (American) and I had a disagreement about this tonight, as our foster kids will all be watching the wedding this week in their classes at school. He is of the opinion that it is just a wedding, I am of the opinion that it current affairs, just like the horrors in Japan lately, it should be taught so American kids know what is happening in the world. We did not come to an agreement. 

I will be watching with several cups of tea lined up, and wearing a tiara! Laugh, but I mean it!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't really mind. I'm not going to get up at four in the morning to watch a wedding. But, I will probably watch it later in the day (no school, woohoo!). The thing that I'm most interested in is her dress. I can't stand not knowing!


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

I figure it is a moment in history - how many other times in my life am I going to be able to witness such a event??


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I am mad we are the only place in Britian at school to day. I also don't like the fact that when we moved to scotland from england then many people are completely anti royal. But I on the over hand can't wait to watch I have it on record for when I get home from school because it is slightly important next King and Queen of Great Britain the only thing that annoys (sp?) me is that they say Kate MIddleton is a commoner but she isn't mmost of Great Britain is a heck of a lot poorer then her.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm sorry. I wish I was excited about it all. 
I just can't unwrap my head from the fact that the 14 million (actually, it will be much more) could be better used elsewhere. Yes, this is partly the Royal family's money, but it comes from the British people, ultimately. Great Britain isn't in the best financial condition either. Such opulence,in these days, is in somewhat poor taste.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

AlexS said:


> I am English, was born there, lived there for 25 years, been in the US for 10 yrs.
> 
> I am getting up at 5am, this is distressing to me, I don't do mornings, so I will miss alot of the goings on - but I can deal with that. Kate comes in at close to 6, I believe.
> 
> ...


Love it!! I agree - a moment in history, current events. I'm off to sleep a few hours before it starts! I'm sitting here thinking about what Kate must be feeling - she will be married and a princess in a few hours! What butterflies she must have! 

AF, I certainly appreciate your point - but they are Royals and expected to go above and beyond. I had more to say on that point but can't remember. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

She won't become a princess - you have to be a blood decendent for that title , but she will be titled with some description.

That is why the queens husband is not king, laws changed to prevent that with the chance with female succession to the throne.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

All I am going to add again is good luck Kate and Prince Willium. Pretty shore they are going to be encredibly happy as they are very much in love <3<3 Plus they make a prefect couple just look at them they are so made for each other


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Scoope said:


> She won't become a princess - you have to be a blood decendent for that title , but she will be titled with some description.
> 
> That is why the queens husband is not king, laws changed to prevent that with the chance with female succession to the throne.


Oops!! Really need some sleep :embarrassed:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

s'all right - im a bit of a geek about stuff like that haha. (with that , my family lines going back 400 years , I am common as muck haha, think about as fancy as we got was 'silver smith')


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Scoope said:


> She won't become a princess - you have to be a blood decendent for that title , but she will be titled with some description.
> 
> That is why the queens husband is not king, laws changed to prevent that with the chance with female succession to the throne.



It has just worked out that way, if Princess Di had a daughter first, she would be the next Queen, no?


Either way, cheers with a cup of PGTips tomorrow am!


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

yeah , if if Diana had had a daughter first , then she would have rights to throne before William did.

for the record , Princess Diana was the 'peoples princess' not a princess in the eyes of the law I believe (although I could be mistaken here - my area of expertise is medieval history not modern history) I think she was HRH 'princess' of wales after she married the prince of wales , but I don't know if this was due to public pressure or it was the title awarded at marriage (before I was born so didn't follow it closely!!) - she is however a direct decent of king Charles the 2nd through 4 illegitimate '*******' sons . Interesting isnt it?

I had thought she was a duchess first and then later named the HRH princess of wales , but I am not sure on this at all - I would have to look it up

Her title could possibly be related to her blood decent to the throne (albeit as a descendant from a ******* child) but again , I am not sure - this is only theory on my part, somebody else might have a better grasp on it than me, again my area of study is medieval history - particularly focusing on the 1500 and 1600s, obviously things were somewhat different then!!.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I am addicted to all the rules about it like she can only be 30seconds late or she arrives in a car as a commoner and leaves in a carriage as a royal and stuff like that!
its soo romantic and that baby is gonna be gorgeous! ersonally however i think harry would be my ideal prince party central with him


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

we are watching it right now, i am in australia and the time is 7:47 pm


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm watching it. Kate will become a princess when Will is made Prince of Wales, currently the Princess of Wales is Camilla but due to the links with Diana she sticks to Duchess of Cornwall. Will will most likely be titled a Duke so Kate will be a Duchess and then a Princess then Queen Consort and will be crowned and anointed at the coronation ceremony with Will.
I don't like the fact that certain groups wanted to protest at and disrupt the wedding, it's their wedding, the happiest day of their lives. It wouldn't kill these people to let them have one day. There's no need to make it political. 
A good chunk of the bill is being footed by the taxpayer true but how many people are going to be watching it today and are stood outside on the streets to watch the Royals. People want to watch and want to go so security and coverage is required, it's expensive. However we're making about £6billion from this wedding.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

AHHH i just saw her... her dress is georgous!!!


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow, she looks so beautiful.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

they are in the church... ahhhhhh................ fairytail wedding 

how georgous are the little flower girls and little boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm watching it as I type!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

me 2!!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Totally beautiful! I am enjoying it thoroughly.

Bah humbug to the nay sayers. I do agree about the $$, but can't we all also use something beautiful and positive once in a while.....?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Kate is gorgeous, and Will is certainly no slouch. Cringed a little at the ring! It's definitely on there! 
Gorgeous wedding. They are a handsome couple.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm watching it  
Her dress is gorgeous!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

harry looks drunk lol


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I just love how, every once in a while, they sneak a smile at each other.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm watching it, have been glued to the TV since 9am this morning. (in UK).


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I missed the first 10-15 mins 
I had school...blah.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I got up at 5.00 am in the US. Not as early as JDI but early enough for me! I'm glad that I did. Lovely ceremony!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I love love love her dress, simple and elegant and timeless. Absolutly stunning

I was not a fan of Diannas dress it is very much a dress of the 80's


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I agree Faye. I cannot stand frou frou. I think her dress is spectacular!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Please excuse the double post but I cannot wait to see all the horses!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

BTW to whoever said catherine middleton is not a commoner. You will find that her family is distinctly middleclass. Yes her family has money but it is not inherited wealth it is wealth earned by **** hard work.

She is a commoner by virtue of the fact that she bore no title and no blue blood.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I missed the actual wedding. Boo Hiss. I was driving to work. I heard it on the radio. I have yet to see the dress. I googled it when I got to my desk but no photos were up yet.
Going to google again.

I heard, during the coverage, that if a female is born first, then the throne skips the female and goes to the first born son. If no sons then yes, the first born female.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

AB there are loads of pictures up on Yahoo.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

yes the succession is PrimaGenitus so will pass to the oldest legitimate son.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you, Jake. I was failing with google. It hates me as we all know.


Can someone tell me the purpose of those silly hats that women wear that are just a small blob that is more on their forehead than on their head?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

No idea, but one of the duke of kents daughters is wearing a pair of horns!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

AB...I just learned yesterday that style of hat is called a Fascinator. 

And oh the horses! Swoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

My mom is watching it. I love how all the horses in the marching sets look just alike. So formal.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Jake and Dai said:


> AB...I just learned yesterday that style of hat is called a Fascinator.


What does that mean? Because they are so useless as a hat and look totally ridiculous someone thought it was fascinating that women were crazy enough to wear them so they were called a fascinator?


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Honestly AB, I didn't look beyond what it was to see the why it's called that. 

So of course, off to google I went and found this...which still doesn't explain the why. :?

Fascinator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Now...I have a question. Did anyone see, during the procession after the ceremony the riderless horse that seemed to have gotten loose? As the carriage was coming up the mall, it was standing to the side held by a handler. Well...not standing...the horse was actually jumping around quite a bit. Then after that I thought I saw a glimpse of him loose behind the carriage. Did I see right?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

yep, someone fell off!! so somebody will be getting the dressing down of the century when they get back to base


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, there was a loose horse. A friend sent me a video.

*goes to find it.






You can see it at around :50.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks AB! 

I didn't realize someone fell off, I thought it was a riderless horse in honour of fallen soldiers. **Somebody's in trouble!**


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I was up at 5am to watch it to. It's a proud day to be British. 

The loose horse was loose for quite a while, I saw it twice in the procession. 

AB, hats are traditional in England for weddings, it is just part of dressing up. Fascinators are fairly recent, many women do not care for the pomp or expense of a hat, and so choose that option instead.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Pic of Beatrice's hat - too funny. 

Catwalk Queen: Royal Wedding 2011: Princesses Eugenie and Beatrice lead the hat parade


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have no idea why the horse was missing his rider. 


See, that is exactly what I do not get about these hats. What purpose does a hat serve when it is covering a small bit of your forehead and part of one eye?
The Queen's hats, though not my style at all, are always hats. If it were to rain on her, her hair would be kept dry. And she can see out of both eyes even.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

AlexS said:


> Pic of Beatrice's hat - too funny.
> 
> Catwalk Queen: Royal Wedding 2011: Princesses Eugenie and Beatrice lead the hat parade


That thing isn't a hat, it's a billboard! Talk about fugly! :?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

The purpose it serves for me this morning is to give me a great laugh! Other than that, I have no idea.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Seriously, does anyone know why women started wearing tiny hat things crooked on their forehead?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

They can also be worn on the side of the head like this:









Mainly for women who like me do NOT suit hats.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

That makes far more sense to me than blocking your eyes on your forehead.

It is kind of like a hairpiece thingy that way.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Faye, that ribbon/feather thing is rather cute.

I actually like hats, but some of those monstrosities can in no way, shape or form be called hats!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I actually liked Beatrice's 'hat'. But I like oddball fashion. On other people though...not on me. lol


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

We need more pictures of the wedding hats in this thread. You people who Google likes please find more. Pretty please..... :shock:


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a phone conference in 5 minutes, then after I'll be off to google, cut and paste. teeheehee


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

The balcony bit was beautiful. I love her dress, I find looking at pictures of Diana's that her dress was fairly hideous but Kate's is so elegant and pretty. Her sister's was stunning. Prince Harry looked a little hung over in places, think someone had been celebrating last night but watching him with the children in the carriage he was so sweet.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Love the bridesmaid with her hands over her ears because of the noise, while they had their kiss. 

Prince William Kate Middleton First Kiss Balcony


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

How cute.

Whose kids are all those kids?

Relatives of the families?


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Loved the wedding! It was beautiful. I loved Kate's dress too - simple but very classy. They are such a nice couple. I really enjoyed seeing the horses too - wonder what they thought of all the noise!!


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

A couple were Middletons, the dark haired lad was a Middleton I think and I think the rest were members of the extended Royal Family.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Pic of the rider and horse - the horse fell. 

Only Glitch in Royal Wedding Is Fallen Horse - ABC News


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Ouch for both horse and rider. That had to hurt. Hope both are OK.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh poor horse!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The hat Victoria Beckham was wearing was one of the hats I just do not get.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I read that neither horse or rider were hurt. 

There is a cool photo of it here - says the rider managed to grab the reins and pull the horse to the side as the carriage past, but then lost control of it again and it cantered off. 

Royal wedding: procession rider thrown from horse - Telegraph


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

I was abit iffy about it at first but by the end I think it was well worth missing a day off school even if I do have exams for the whole next 3 months

The last part where william drove them off and the balcony kisses were my favourite parts.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting that Alex! Glad both horse and rider are ok. Ouch!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Jake and Dai said:


> I just love how, every once in a while, they sneak a smile at each other.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

For all i care (Witch i don't give a hoot) They can put a ring on there finger and say there married.

HaHa, theres always a Wedding Crasher, Though it wasn't human this time.LOL


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

HopalongCassidy said:


> Witch i don't give a hoot


Most witches do hoot?


Riding, that video clip is cute. The fact that it replays is annoying. But the moment is cute. Way cute.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

ridingismylife2 said:


>


Sweet gif.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Most witches do hoot?
> 
> 
> Riding, that video clip is cute. The fact that it replays is annoying. But the moment is cute. Way cute.


Better then saying ****, Anyway there no family to me.

Heres a cute picture fro the wedding. Sorry if someone's done posted this.

Royal wedding mysteries, solved - Manage Your Life on Shine


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

It is sweet isn't it? Except for the continual repeat.

No time now to look for hats, the vet is coming for dental work so I have to make the muddy ponies presentable!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh sure, Jake. Say you are going to go hat photo searching and put grooming horses in front of it.  :wink:


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I figured this crowd would appreciate my priorities!


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I am in love with harry i want him!!
pippa is absolutely stunning her dress was amazing
kates parents looked a bit overwhelmed dont blame them!!!
they were just so inlove it was amazing to watch


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Who pays for all that extravagance?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Mostly the royalty, but Catherine's family paid for a part of it.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

To put titles in order Cimila (sp?) is duchess of Cornwall never ever princess of wales that was diana. To be a princess you just have to marry into the family. Prince William and Kates titles are Duke and Duchess of Cambridge.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Actually rbarlo, Camilla_ is_ the Princess of Wales, in addition to being the Duchess of Cornwall. She prefers not to use the title, since it's a sore subject.

Diana got to keep the title while she was alive, but once she died it came back to Camilla.

Since Camilla married the Prince of Wales, she in turn got the title of Princess.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I think I heard some commentator say that Kate Middleton cannot properly be called Princess, as she was not born to the nobility, unlike Diana Spencer, who was Lady Diana before marrying Prince Chuck. Even if people casually call her Princess Kate, her title will be Duchess of Cornwall, not Princess, since she was born a commoner? Similiar to Sarah Ferguson - she was never Princess Sarah, when she married Prince Andrew, she became Duchess of York. 

I don't pretend to know about this stuff, and am more confused about why I care, but there it is.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

It cost approximately 14million being paid for by the royals i do think i heard some tax money went in to?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

So, if you are marrying into a royal family you skip the old theory that the bride pays.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Maura, she's Princess William of Wales, in addition to her other titles. No, she's not a princess in her own right since she's not of the nobility, but by taking her husband's name, that makes her a princess by marriage.

I do believe that if/when William ascends the throne, she'll be Queen Catherine in her own right.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Ah, thanks for the explanation, Speed.

Don't know why it matters, since I'm not seeing them socially anytime soon. (And if I do, I'll be shaking hands, not curtseying!)


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

rbarlo32 said:


> To put titles in order Cimila (sp?) is duchess of Cornwall never ever princess of wales that was diana. To be a princess you just have to marry into the family. Prince William and Kates titles are Duke and Duchess of Cambridge.


Nope, In case you missed it Camilla did mary Charles and she has the title the Princess of Wales because Charles is the Prince of Wales. She does not however use that title in respect for the memory of Diana.

If Charles becomes king AND invests William as Prince of Wales then Catherine will automaticly become the Princess of Wales.

Technically Catherines full title is: _Her Royal Highness Princess William Arthur Philip Louis, Duchess of Cambridge, Countess of Strathearn, Baroness Carrickfergus

S_he is entitled to use Princess because she is married to a Prince!

Sarah Furguson lost the right to be titled Princess when she devorced Andrew. She still bears the courtasy Title of the Duchess of York and will untill she remarries in which case she will lose the title.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I find it amusing that I seem to know a lot more about British royalty than I thought, considering I'm an American and don't buy into all the 'royal fairytale' stuff. 

I do think that Catherine and William are a true love match, which makes it beautiful and touching. Charles and Diana weren't, since he only married her in order to produce heirs. Poor Diana; relegated to nothing more than royal broodmare status! 

Of course, Catherine will be expected pop out an heir or three fairly soon, too. She better get crackin', since she's 29 y/o and that old biological clock is ticking! :wink:


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

MaggiStar said:


> It cost approximately 14million being paid for by the royals i do think i heard some tax money went in to?



As far as I know the only tax money invested is in security, but that's standard for an event of this size.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Thank you, Jake. I was failing with google. It hates me as we all know.
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me the purpose of those silly hats that women wear that are just a small blob that is more on their forehead than on their head?


Just as in the Catholic church, the Anglican church requires women to cover their heads (as if some of those hats did!).


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I did not know the Catholic church requires women to cover their heads.....


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I always thought it was a sign of disrespect to wear a hat in church :shock:
Maybe that is just the men? 
I never heard anything/saw women having to cover their heads in the Catholic church. 

Today they were saying that she is now a Duchess and he a Duke?
Is that not true?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> Just as in the Catholic church, the Anglican church requires women to cover their heads (as if some of those hats did!).


The Catholic Church hasn't required women to wear head covers for many years now.

When I was a wee lass we wore scarves or mantillas on our heads, but that went by the wayside long before I became a teenager.

Spastic, the Queen gave them the titles of Duke and Duchess today. William is still a prince, and the heir to the British throne. The monarchy can have more than one title at a time.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> but that went by the wayside long before I became a teenager.


:shock:
THAT long ago?


:twisted:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, back in the mists of time, while dinosaurs yet roamed the earth!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Ooh. That makes sense. Thanks, SR


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

MaggiStar said:


> It cost approximately 14million being paid for by the royals i do think i heard some tax money went in to?


Of course it included tax money. Who do you think paid the salaries of the thousands of police officers, sanitation workers etc etc.

The Royal family also gets "salaries" through taxes.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok...as promised...here are some hats!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

and a few more...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

ETA - questions are regarding first hat photo post
I like the far left 'hat' in the first photo.
The rest of them...um....
And who wears a metallic looking dress to a wedding?
How does one sit next to the lady in the last picture with out bumping into her hat?
How do you sit behind any of these women and see?


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Zara Phillips wore the metallic get-up. Princess Anne's daughter and an Olympic caliber eventer.

And I've not a clue about the answers to the other 2 questions! LOL

ETA: I've got some more if you'd like to see...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

More is always better in a thread like this one.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

The last picture looks like she's wearing a lampshade!!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

ok...I'm on it.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

and more...aren't the colors fantastic?!



















oh my...look at this face! The Duchess of Kent...


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

and Prince Harry's on/off gf...looking rather fragile wouldn't you say?



















and last but certainly not least...the Queen...










ETA: my work here is done!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Well they are certainly entertaining to look at. Personally I don't know how some of those woman can look in the mirror and think "Oh, I look good" lol.

Anyway I live in the states and honestly my level of interest in the whole thing was so little that I didn't even know today was the day. I did however catch it live because my husband knew and turned it on in our bedroom at 3 in the morning before going to bed, which of course woke me up. I watched her walk to the alter and the vows, but then I had to fall back to sleep.

I don't really hold a whole lot of interest in it but I thought it was fascinating and beautiful. Had it been on at a decent hour for me I would have watched the whole thing. I too can't help but think what it must feel like to be her. I am at that age where it could have been me, so that just makes it sad to think about  lol.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I've always been taught that in a church (be it anglican or catholic but perticularly catholic, my father is catholic, my mum is anglican) you should wear a hat or head scarf and your shoulders should be covered.

Infact in Italy you wont be allowed through the doors with bare shoulders and they are iffy about no hat.

For men it is disrespectful to wear a hat indoors hence why you saw all the men at the service take off thier hats as they entered the cathedral but for women it is disrespectful not to wear one.

When I go touristing and looking at old buildings like churches I always take some form of shrug/light cardigan with me and a scarf in my handbag.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Saw some parts of it on tv. Mainly their way to somewhere with carriage and a retinue...


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

The carriages were on the journey from Westminster abbey to Buckingham Palace.


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

The bridesmaid just does it for me here


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Some of those hats were really nice, others... well I couldn't help thinking I'd be DEAD embarrassed and rather DIE then go to a wedding wearing them! Never mind a ROYAL WEDDING!



> I've always been taught that in a church (be it anglican or catholic but perticularly catholic, my father is catholic, my mum is anglican) you should wear a hat or head scarf and your shoulders should be covered.
> 
> Infact in Italy you wont be allowed through the doors with bare shoulders and they are iffy about no hat.




I know you used to have to wear a hat in the good old days, but I didn't know it was still necessary now. I know in Europe it's more popular, but in North America it's more laid back from what I see. Though my parents do insist I cover my shoulders in church (even though a lot of young people seem not to). When it's sweltering hot in the summer and wearing a T shirt is almost suicide (I get hot reaaaaal easily), they allow me to wear a sleeveless shirt as long as it's not spaghetti straps and my bosom is well hidden. :wink:



​


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

It's not just popular over here in certain churches it is required.
Now in north wales it is quite relaxed you don' have to wear a hat, they do prefer shoulders covered but normaly dont insist except on sundays, go into a catholic church and you will see hats at sunday mass.
In The church in the village where we have a house in Belgium, lord help you if you ever set foot in the church (Catholic) with bare shoulders or a hat.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

A friend of mine got married to an English man about 6 years back here in the states. All of the English ladies wore hats. I wish I had realized back then, I would've worn one too darnit!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I love the hats and the colors! Aren't they just fantastic and whimsical? I mean, I wouldn't be caught dead wearing any of these:









but some of the others are just so whimsical and fun... I want one! 
The one "complaint" I have about the whole affair was how rigid they had to be - even the first kiss, while sweet, wasn't "oh wow, that was emotional." They had to keep their hands to themselves - I dunno, to me a hand around a woman's waist or holding hands is just a sign of closeness. Having said that, of course, I understand that they did have to be on their "best behavior" so to speak.
What an event. I am so glad I was up to watch it live.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

JDI, you will find that is just a British thing.
Public displays of affection make a lot of people uncomfortable, perticularly people from more traditional backgrounds.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I understand why they didn't go full out on the smooching. Although some people might find it lacking in passion, there are a lot who would have been "scandalized" if it was a little too, romantic... although I agree a "_tiiiiny_" bit more passion wouldn't have hurt.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Let's not forget that while the wedding cost a ton, it was not completely taxpayer money. Also, let's not forget that spending money sometimes increases revenue - I read elsewhere that there is an estimated $1billion influx into the economy due to tourism and merchandise. Now that's a GOOD thing for the economy, is it not?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

JDI, that is a large part of the argument from those in favor of the Royal family, they bring in more than they spend.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I just watched the wedding for the third time, anyone else as pathetic as me?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

when they walked onto teh balcony you saw kate go "oh wow!"
i dont think shes ever seen so many people in her life lol

i admit the kiss was a little disapointing.... i was expecting a little more (lol)

they are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute together!!!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

AlexS said:


> I just watched the wedding for the third time, anyone else as pathetic as me?


I only watched it the one time when it was live, but have been scouring the internet for pics, stories, etc. ever since. So yeah...just as pathetic...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I watched it twice, and wouldn't be opposed to a couple more times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I watched two specials last night that picked apart every detail of the wedding. It was very interesting to know the things I would have never noticed.

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know why William doesn't get a ring?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Because up untill the 19th century only women wore rings, William doesnt like jewelery so they went with the older traditions rather then the more modern.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Whisper, I think it is simply because he didn't want one.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

ALexS - infact it only became mainstream for men to wear a wedding ring during the 2nd world war. Before then it was quite rare (but not unheard of)

This is quite good to explain the origins of the wedding ring, but essentialy in a nutshell, since roman times the wedding band was only worn by women and it basicly simbolysed that she was owned by her husband. Only in the 20th century when equality became prevelant and during the 2nd world war when men wanted a keepsake did it become mainstream for a man to wear a wedding ring.

http://www.thehistoryof.net/history-of-the-wedding-ring.html

For what its worth my father doesnt wear a wedding ring and nor did his father.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Interesting! 

*insert the "The More You Know" star*


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I watched my recording of the wedding this weekend.
I so wanted to reach in and shove them closer together at times.
I realize that a public display of affection is a bad thing but geez, it is their wedding day, why can't they hold hands like normal people?

I too wonder how some of those woman looked in the mirror and thought they looked good.

I like the queen's hat. Simple and it for sure is a hat. Not some weird thing glued to her head looking like it will fall and poke an eye out any minute.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm just as pathetic as everyone else. I get all squishy inside when Catherine meets William at the altar and he tells her he loves her and she's beautiful. I also like how they keep sneaking glances at each other. So romantic. I'm still waiting for my Prince William to swoop me off my feet.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ohhh.... me too lol

i wanna have a horse and cart


----------

